# Using Water Conditioner?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

when doing water changes do i have to use water conditioner? if not how long do i have to wait for the chlorine and chloramine to get out of the water?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

It is recommended. Chlorine wipes away a lot of the beneficial bacteria and can't be good for the fish. I don't think they just "get out of the water".


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends if you water has CHLORINE. Chlorine wil levaporate to a gas in an open top contaionr but theres a chlorine compound i think called chloramine that will not. If you leave water with chlorine in an open top containor for a day most chlorine should evaporate out. If your doing a large water change i would deffinitly use conditioner but for smaller ones its not as nessisary but it wont hurt


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok cool thanks cluster


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I use it everytime I do a water change on Sunday.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont be cheap, use prime every time


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

It's a very good idea to use water conditioner, here's why: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193726-worst-day/


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dam CableGuy that's a sad story... I must say I'm now gonna start using water conditioner since I normally don't bother.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

****** said:


> Dont be cheap, use prime every time










Prime is some good sh*t!!! Its worth it weight in gold!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Prime, everytime!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

"PRIME" The most inexpensive insurance you can buy for your fish. 
It's so concentrated I dose a bit more than called for and it still lasts forever.


----------



## piranhabill (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if Stress Coat + is good? It says it does everything prime does, but I have a bunch of it. I figured I'd use it up before I went out and bought Prime.

-Bill


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

^ if you have this, use it up then buy prime to use after


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

zeefs said:


> when doing water changes do i have to use water conditioner? if not how long do i have to wait for the chlorine and chloramine to get out of the water?


I had the same question some time ago and i found that chloride is evaporated after about 24 hours. It's often adviced to leave the water used for the waterchange stand for 24 hours so the chloride can evaporate.
Chloramine is a another story. This is much more stable and will not leave as fast as chloride does. Try get a measurements from the watercompany to see what the watercontent is. I don't know what you guys have over there.... but here in Holland we do not use chloramine, only chloride. I chose to start using waterconditioners anyways. Don't even want the stick out those 24 hours for evaporation.


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

i only add the chlorine killer when i first set up the aquarium and my tanks doing just fine, u dont really need alot of chemical.


----------

